# deterministic and probabilistic systems



## monelogg

Merhabalar, aşağıdaki Türkçe cümleyi İngilizceye çevirmeye çalıştım fakat pek doğru gibi gelmedi. Doğru mudur, değilse doğrusu nedir? 
Yardımlarınız için şimdiden teşekkürler...


Yöneylem Araştırması, gerçek hayattan kaynaklanan deterministik ve probabilistik sistemlerin modellenmesi ve bunlarla ilgili olarak optimal kararların verilmesiyle ilgilenir. 


Operations research deals modeling and optimal decision making of deterministic and probabilistic systems that is based on real life.


----------



## Nihilus

Ben olsam şöyle çevirirdim:



> Operations research deals with modeling deterministic and probabilistic systems from real life and optimally making decisions about them.


----------



## monelogg

Teşekkürler Nihilus...


----------



## spiraxo

İyi akşamlar,

Nihilus'un önerisini biraz değiştirdim:

_Operations research deals with modeling deterministic and probabilistic systems based on real life conditions, and making optimal decisions about them._


----------



## Nihilus

Aslında ben "gerçek hayattan kaynaklanan" kısmını tam anlamamıştım. Orada kastedilen gerçek hayatta karşılaşılan şeyler mi, yoksa gerçek hayatta karşılaşılabilecek farazi şeyler mi, nedir?


----------



## monelogg

Gerçek hayatta karşılaşılan problemler şeklinde olacaktı.


----------



## monelogg

Teşekkürler spiraxo...


----------



## SARI7

monelogg'un çevirisini istediği Türkçe(!) cümlenin çevirisi gerekiyor bence


----------

